# Beco Gemini vs. Pikkolo... Help!



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm totally stuck... I was pretty dead set on the Gemini after a lot of research but then I found that the Pikkolo has basically everything I'm looking for too:

Front facing out

Hip carry

Crossed straps in back when front carrying

Good lower back support

The Pikkolo has a sleeping hood and the Gemini doesn't, but the Gemini has a headrest that pops up and would shade the baby...

I'm at an impasse and would love feedback/advice/opinions/commiseration!

ETA: I'm 5'8", a size 8 and an E cup (the main reason I need good lower back support) and my DD is 7 weeks, 12lbs and at least 23 inches. I have and love my Moby but know I'll soon need something else. She already likes to pop her head out of the Moby and look at me. =)


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

I have tried both and prefer the Gemini. The cinching feature on the Pikkolo doesn't work as well as I want it to; I found it much harder to get a good seat for the baby when the seat was narrowed in the Pikkolo vs. the Gemini. The Gemini also has the structured waistband, while the Pikkolo does not, though you can buy the added support belt. I also felt like while both carriers felt nice (soft), the Gemini is a bit more moldable then the Pikkolo.

OK, so after writing all that it sounds like I am pretty down on the Pikkolo. But honestly, it's a great carrier, as is the Gemini. However if *I* was going to buy one, I would get the Gemini. The one downside to the Gemini is that you really only have two options for seat width- narrow or wide. I will say that I think the narrow width will only really fit for the first 3-4mo, and after that you will probably need to use the wider setting in order for the seat to go from knee to knee on the baby.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply!! I'm going with the Gemini!


----------

